# Fabulous Chicken Jalapeno Dip



## Raine (Aug 18, 2005)

*Fabulous Chicken Jalapeno Dip *



_Ingredients:_ 
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
3 teaspoons garlic powder or to taste
2 ½ teaspoons salt (divided use)
1 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 (8-ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
½ cup milk
½ cup mayonnaise
½ cup minced red bell pepper
4 tablespoons minced jalapeño pepper
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 ½ teaspoons Tabasco sauce 



_Directions:_ 

Preheat oven to 350 F. Season chicken breasts with garlic powder, 1 teaspoon salt and the pepper. Sauté chicken in olive oil in 12-inch skillet over medium heat for 5 minutes. Cut breasts into thirds and continue cooking until chicken is cooked through but not overcooked. Transfer chicken pieces to cutting board and finely chop. 

Combine remaining ingredients in medium bowl; mix well. Add chicken; stir until completely blended. Transfer to greased 8-inch-square ovenproof pan. Bake until mixture is hot and bubbly, about 20 minutes. Use crackers or pita chips for dipping. Makes 10 servings.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 18, 2005)

This would be great to make and take if you're invited to a bbq or summer picnic. I like how pretty much all the ingredients are ones you'd have in the pantry or fridge any old time. Thanks for posting it Raine, yum!


----------



## Haggis (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds good.

Would it be acceptable to use jalapeno's from a can/jar, generally its pretty hard to find fresh ones here.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 18, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> Would it be acceptable to use jalapeno's from a can/jar, generally its pretty hard to find fresh ones here.



I would say it would be okay, but it will never be the same as fresh picked from the garden.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Aug 20, 2005)

That seems like a lot of food to fit in an 8-inch pan.  I think I would use a larger casserole dish.  However, it does sound delicious.


----------

